# Bali Reptile park



## christo (Nov 1, 2008)

Not the greatest park in the world, but better than most zoos in South East Asia. The bird park is worth a visit if you are there as well, the enclosures were pretty good but it has cheesy bird shows and a touch of disney world about it.

By the way, that was the first time I have seen a king cobra close up and geez those things are big. Think tiger snake twice as long and with a head about the size of a decent olive python. They feed the king cobra other snakes (thats what they eat in the wild), couldn't get them to tell me what sort of snakes they feed though.


----------



## jasontini (Nov 1, 2008)

christo, nice pics.. which part of Bali is it at..?


----------



## christo (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks! It's at Batubulan (about halfway between Ubud and Kuta).


----------



## shane14 (Nov 1, 2008)

christo said:


> Not the greatest park in the world, but better than most zoos in South East Asia. The bird park is worth a visit if you are there as well, the enclosures were pretty good but it has cheesy bird shows and a touch of disney world about it.
> 
> By the way, that was the first time I have seen a king cobra close up and geez those things are big. Think tiger snake twice as long and with a head about the size of a decent olive python. They feed the king cobra other snakes (thats what they eat in the wild), couldn't get them to tell me what sort of snakes they feed though.



I'm sure they eat rat snakes in the wild


----------



## christo (Nov 2, 2008)

shane13 said:


> I'm sure they eat rat snakes in the wild



From the info I've seen they eat pretty much any snake they come across. I've seen footage of them eating other cobras, not sure how "wild" the snakes in that footage were though.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2008)

Eewww shudder @ the spider. I am sure he's pretty in his own right but I cannot help my reaction to spiders. The others are beautiful - whats that camoflaging in the gravel? Komodo dragons have such innocent, friendly, cuddly faces don't they?


----------



## Retic (Nov 2, 2008)

It's an Argentinian Horned Frog, they get to be as big as a plate.


----------



## Australis (Nov 2, 2008)

Top photos, the King sure demands respect, i would hate
to be walking thru the jungle and have one rise up and give
me that look!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## christo (Nov 2, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> whats that camoflaging in the gravel?




I'm pretty sure it's hypno-toad. And yeah, I reckon komodos are pretty cute as well. But much cuter behind glass.


----------



## christo (Nov 2, 2008)

Australis said:


> Top photos, the King sure demands respect, i would hate
> to be walking thru the jungle and have one rise up and give
> me that look!



Thanks! And it had attitude to burn as well. You would think a snake in a wildlife park would be used to people, but both king cobras they had were angry, angry young snakes. Poor buggers, I feel for them obviously being that stressed all the time and I kind of feel bad for adding to it.

Thanks Rainbow serpent as well!


----------



## zobo (Nov 2, 2008)

boa said:


> It's an Argentinian Horned Frog, they get to be as big as a plate.



Ash, 
I did some studying of my south park DVD's and I think you will find it is a 'mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka' 

LOL

if you don't watch south park ....disregard 

j


----------



## Australis (Nov 2, 2008)

Hasn't turned me catatonic yet , it is a nice looking frog though.


----------



## Mz-Froggy (Nov 2, 2008)

Great pic's Christo 

Thanks for sharing 

Have you just got back from Bali ?
, 
I'm not a spider person, but that's a nice 1, luv the colors

I got a friend a Bird eating spider 2 weeks ago, for a present, hmm for a spider, i think she is pretty, lol, BIG girl tho omg !


----------



## christo (Nov 2, 2008)

Mz-Froggy said:


> Great pic's Christo
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Have you just got back from Bali ?




About a month ago. I'm still pretending I'm there though. I love the fact you can go somewhere for a few weeks and actually save money by being on holiday (at least if you take the airfares out of the equation).


----------



## christo (Nov 2, 2008)

zobo said:


> Ash,
> I did some studying of my south park DVD's and I think you will find it is a 'mexican staring frog of southern sri-lanka'
> 
> 
> j



No, that was this one.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 2, 2008)

i remember that absolute tool on discovery channel, the Sth African guy that anyone with a brain cell despises. anyway, he had an episode with a king, it was FREAKEN huge.. its head was longer then his hand. and it was a fat, huge, long, scary, smart, beautiful snake.


----------



## Tolly (Nov 3, 2008)

I was there in august and got to witness one of the kings feeding on a balinese green snake, here is some pics'


----------



## Tolly (Nov 3, 2008)

Ive actually got a fair few pics while i was park,also met the head snake keeper who got one of the king cobra's to stand up and show its hood its stood just below chest height and im about 5/10 pretty impressive.he also let me get pretty hands on with some big snakes and lizards once he realised i was mad about reptiles.
What made me jealous was that he was my age and all these awsome species to look after at no cost to himself'


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 3, 2008)

love the big tarantula, nice pics !


----------



## DDALDD (Nov 3, 2008)

They feed them other live snakes? I wonder how often they get fed. Not to mention, wouldn't it be more expensive?


----------



## Australis (Nov 3, 2008)

DDALDD said:


> Not to mention, wouldn't it be more expensive?



I think they would be getting the feeder snakes for free, collected or handed in.
Similar situation with feeding local pythons to King Cobras has been use to
feed them her in Australia also (old school days)


----------



## JasonL (Nov 3, 2008)

Australis said:


> I think they would be getting the feeder snakes for free, collected or handed in.
> Similar situation with feeding local pythons to King Cobras has been use to
> feed them her in Australia also (old school days)



haha, yeah....Diamond rescues ...
King Cobras naturally eat any other snakes they come across, inc. other cobras. In zoo's throughout asia they are usually fed snakes out of the rat snake / racer family as these snakes are extremely common and easy to obtain.


----------

